# Finally, Smart Watch Ride Acceptance



## MyrtleBeachDriver (Jul 1, 2017)

It finally work's again.

Since I upgraded my smart watch I was unable to accept driver ride requests on my smart watch message alerts that pop up.

Previously had a Samsung Gear S that I was able to accept the ride after an alert appeared. Was so nice not to have to always reach for phone. 

Since upgrading the watch to S2 I lost that ability.

Was out at trunk last night catching a break and stretching my legs getting a drink from my cooler and I hear the ride request ding. I peek at my watch and on it I see the Uber logo, the pickup address and a checkmark. I press the checkmark, ride accepted!! 

No more quick sprints back to car and scramble to accept rides!! 

It's back baby!!

Now hopefully the next update doesn't break it again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not a bad idea! Makes me want a watch!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why tap your wrist when your phone is 2 feet away?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> why tap your wrist when your phone is 2 feet away?


Sometimes pings happen when I'm in the trunk area. 10 seconds minus lag, isn't alot of time.


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'd rather not take my phone to the pishado0 but those watches cost a boatload of Pool rides.


----------

